# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] FFXIV account

## Lance66

So looking to sell this ffxiv account eu but on the Balmung server! 

Has 33 mounts and 57 minions, game time for another 27 days or so.

Very well geared on DRG level 80 with Miner and Botomist at 80,
Also has around 10 million gil.

Looking for $200. Discord - Willza#9196

----------

